# Nuvens Montijo 28-01-11



## AndréFrade (29 Jan 2011 às 11:58)

Este ano está a ser bastante bom, desde chuva, a trovoada, ventos, granizo e até sleet por cá.

Ontem foi um dia onde as nuvens estiveram muito fotogénicas


----------

